# Other Animals > Other Pets >  It's about time I show mine off

## Immortal

I have so many pets I can't even count them all. I'm going to try to find photos of every single one and post them lol. I hope I can use fb photos or else I'll have to upload a lot to photobucket.

Simon, my first horse. He is a thoroughbred and will be 13 this year. I've had him since he was 4. He has a bit of arthritis so he isn't always sound to ride, but usually in the summer he is pretty good.



My two registered miniature horses - nope not ponies, Donkey and Nicky. They are half brothers, share the same sire (dad). They'll be 7 soon. 



Xerxes (Zerk-sees) my newest horse, even though I've had him for almost 2 years now. He is a friesian and was born in Tennesse! Someone from Canada bought him, then sold him to the lady I got him from. He was just a trail horse and doesn't know a whole lot, but we're training dressage. It's just very slow going right now as we havn't had anywhere to ride this winter/spring because of the footing (I don't have an indoor ring). 
He will be 12 this year. 



Lila, my only cat who isn't related to any other cat I have lol. I found her in the neighbour's bushes at our old house when she was just itty bitty all by herself.



Aubrey, full brother of Lunar



Bouts, one of my many barn cats (brother of Soqueir and Fiona and half brother to Aubrey and Lunar). ALL of my cats are fixed.. just so everyone knows lol. 



Soqueir (So-care, a made up friend version name of soccer). My dad calls her and Bouts "The Twins"



Lunar



Fiona, she has nerve damage in her one leg but isn't in any pain from it, she is just a bit gimpy. Perfectly healthy besides that but it doesn't affect her at all. She still climbs trees!



Marla. She is new since last summer (the other ones are about 5 years old). I found her meowing beside my car outside my bf and I's old apartment... I felt so bad for her and why did she choose my car? I had my dog with me, so I went home (to my parent's) and came back for her. When I went back.. she told a friend someone was coming to get her and I ended up bringing 2 stray pregnant female cats home. 



Leopatra - recently found an indoor home with a friend



Stella, one of Marla's kittens



Tarja, Marla's kitten



Cameo, one of Leo's (Leopatra) kittens



Ripley, Leo's kitten



I have to share this image cause it's hilarious lol



Lucian, my almost 2 year old siberian husky



I am going to do a reply thread for the Tarantulas lol...

----------


## Immortal

K not every single photo of the T's is necessarily a new one, some have grown but I'm just finding what I have online.

P.metallica



Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Xenethis intermedia



Brachypelma auratum



Grammostola pulchra



Brachypelma smithi



Poecilotheria regalis



Avicularia avicularia (Amalthea is my favourite for her personality)



Brachypelma vagans (first day we got it, bigger now but not by a whole lot)



Psalmopoeus irminia



Grammostola rosea, out first T - oops, she hated that substrate! I can't find a newer pic of her. 



I can't find a single picture of our Poecilotheria rufilata but it looks similar to the P regalis.

And last but not least...

My Chris! 24 year old sexy man  :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

That's a big great beautiful family you have there, Lor. Congrats!

----------


## Immortal

Thanks Eric! They take up most of my life lol. I was up to 16 cats but one kitten dissapeared (I think he was sick and died somewhere, I was heartbroken) and a few found homes. 3 Tarantulas also died, we had 16 a while ago. 

And sometime soon another red eye!!

----------


## Don

Wow, awesome group of horses, cats, and more.  Bouts reminds me of my old Max whom was a dumpster kitty we found.  He is with an ex-wife now and keeping her happy.

With all the feeding, grooming, and maintenance, you definately keep extremely busy.

----------


## Immortal

Lol dumpster kitty, that is what Chris calls Marla, because she looked horrible when I found her. 

And yep, pretty much a full time job with them all. Too bad I don't make any money from any of them lol. Maybe with frogs some day. Maybe with the T's too if we ever breed.

----------


## Michael

> Wow, awesome group of horses, cats, and more. Bouts reminds me of my old Max whom was a dumpster kitty we found. He is with an ex-wife now and keeping her happy.
> 
> With all the feeding, grooming, and maintenance, you definately keep extremely busy.


Ha!  You got one of those ex's too!     :Big Grin:

----------


## Colleen

very beautiful horse you have  :Big Grin:

----------


## artes

You have so many lovely babies!  I have a zoo as well, so I totally understand what you mean about it taking over your life - its in such a good way though. ^_^

My zoo includes - 5 cats (all indoor), 1 dog (outdoor), the frogs listed in my signature, multiple fish tanks, 2 tarantulas (Brazilian black and Honduran curly hair), 4 guinea pigs, and 3 rats.  I actually have a post on here about my fish, if you're interested.  My other pets aren't posted yet.

----------


## Brit

Very lovely pets you have their Lor, love the kitties. I wish I could have one or two but my dad is anti-feline.  :Frown:

----------


## Immortal

artes: It's good to have lots of animals lol! I had guinea pigs when I was young and they had babies lol. I also had a rat and she died on my birthday =( She was so sweet, she slept in my shirt. 

Thanks Kisa. My dad isn't much for any animal and neither is my bf as a matter of fact. But most of the time I still win lol. I won't NOT have them in my life. So too bad for them! =p

----------


## Brit

> artes: It's good to have lots of animals lol! I had guinea pigs when I was young and they had babies lol. I also had a rat and she died on my birthday =( She was so sweet, she slept in my shirt. 
> 
> Thanks Kisa. My dad isn't much for any animal and neither is my bf as a matter of fact. But most of the time I still win lol. I won't NOT have them in my life. So too bad for them! =p


Haha that's a good attitude to have. XD I guess my obsession with frogs stemmed from the fact that my dad has limited my access to furry pets. I was going to start off with turtles (I LOVE TURTLES!) but I found the White's Tree Frog and just had to have one...two...four. ^ ^; XD

----------


## Immortal

Lol. Yeah I can get away with something little rather than another cat or dog or something. I wanted a little pet to "hang out with." I wanted a tortoise (when me and my bf lived in the apt, so he said I could get one). I ended up being frauded about $200 from a fake breeder. I was upset, talked a bit about my old hedgehog and he said I could get a hedgehog. So I got one. I loved him, had him for almost a year but he wasn't the right pet for me to get. He is noctournal and I go to bed early (ya frogs are too but they don't need a lot of attention). I didn't have time to give him the attention he needed, so he went to a friend and she has grand kids, they all love him. I then wanted a gecko of some kind, again hang out buddy. I never quite got the "go ahead" from my bf and my parents (since I live with them, their house their rules) to get a gecko. I then saw Orchid and fell in love haha. I asked my mum and she said "You have so many tanks upstairs I don't think anyone is going to know what's in them" (meaning my dad). So I got her lol. Then I told my dad and he got over it, but he doesn't know I have Haiku lmao! I probably won't tell him that.. once they are in the same terrarium, what's the difference?

Out of my 11 cats, only 2 are indoor. The rest are barn cats, but they are all super smart and don't leave our 8 acres.

----------


## Brit

> Lol. Yeah I can get away with something little rather than another cat or dog or something. I wanted a little pet to "hang out with." I wanted a tortoise (when me and my bf lived in the apt, so he said I could get one). I ended up being frauded about $200 from a fake breeder. I was upset, talked a bit about my old hedgehog and he said I could get a hedgehog. So I got one. I loved him, had him for almost a year but he wasn't the right pet for me to get. He is noctournal and I go to bed early (ya frogs are too but they don't need a lot of attention). I didn't have time to give him the attention he needed, so he went to a friend and she has grand kids, they all love him. I then wanted a gecko of some kind, again hang out buddy. I never quite got the "go ahead" from my bf and my parents (since I live with them, their house their rules) to get a gecko. I then saw Orchid and fell in love haha. I asked my mum and she said "You have so many tanks upstairs I don't think anyone is going to know what's in them" (meaning my dad). So I got her lol. Then I told my dad and he got over it, but he doesn't know I have Haiku lmao! I probably won't tell him that.. once they are in the same terrarium, what's the difference?
> 
> Out of my 11 cats, only 2 are indoor. The rest are barn cats, but they are all super smart and don't leave our 8 acres.


OMg a hedgehog!!! My dream pet. TTATT I always say "When I'm rich and famous I'll have two rooms in my mansion dedicated to pets ONLY." XD It's a dream...but a hedgehog...I saw one in a movie once and was freaking out about how adorable it was! Those and ferrets...but they're both illegal in CA I think. But heck, so are butterfly knives and I have one of those! XD Don't tell anyone...>>

----------


## artes

My husband loves animals, but he never really had pets growing up.  I however was always surrounded by animals - heck, Mom jokes I was actually raised by a german shepard and a very large orange cat instead of by her.  He's still getting used to being surrounded by so many animals, but he is very supportive of me (as long as I don't bring home any more for a bit >_>).

Hmm.  Seems putting Susie's (tarantula) new tank next to Froggie's was a bad idea.  I think Froggie has a concussion now.

----------


## Wormwood

The animals are nice and all, especially the horses but if you ever want to sell or re-home the boyfriend just let me know.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Immortal

Kisa: I love them they are SUPER cute. I used to have one when I was maybe 10 or so. My mum had it in the yard with a cage lid on it, but it got out and we never found him =( My old one was a lot friendlier than the one I got last year, which was never handled in the pet store so he took a lot of time and patience to handle. They really are one of the cutest things ever, hopefully you can get one some day!... lol butter knives, that is retarted! 

artes: My bf didn't really have pets either, well, his siblings did but he didn't. There were times the dog got food when they didn't so I think that has something to do with why he doesn't like them much.

Wormwood: I'll keep that in mind thanks lol!

----------


## Brit

> Kisa: I love them they are SUPER cute. I used to have one when I was maybe 10 or so. My mum had it in the yard with a cage lid on it, but it got out and we never found him =( My old one was a lot friendlier than the one I got last year, which was never handled in the pet store so he took a lot of time and patience to handle. They really are one of the cutest things ever, hopefully you can get one some day!... lol butter knives, that is retarted! 
> 
> artes: My bf didn't really have pets either, well, his siblings did but he didn't. There were times the dog got food when they didn't so I think that has something to do with why he doesn't like them much.
> 
> Wormwood: I'll keep that in mind thanks lol!


I trust you on that, from what I saw of hedgehogs they look freaking adorable! >< I hope one day I can get one and show him off. XD How much was yours, if you don't mind me asking...?

ButterFLY knives Lor. XD Like this:Google Image Result for http://edgedtools.webs.com/balisong.jpg

Also called a ballisong. XD

----------


## Kutschy

> Lol dumpster kitty, that is what Chris calls Marla, because she looked horrible when I found her. 
> 
> And yep, pretty much a full time job with them all. Too bad I don't make any money from any of them lol. Maybe with frogs some day. Maybe with the T's too if we ever breed.


When I was in college we found a kitty and someone called her dumpster kitty and it stuck haha  :Smile: . Nice family by the way! That reminds me of me and my wife, we don't want kids so we have a bunch of animals between the two of us  :Frog Smile:

----------


## artes

> When I was in college we found a kitty and someone called her dumpster kitty and it stuck haha . Nice family by the way! That reminds me of me and my wife, we don't want kids so we have a bunch of animals between the two of us


Agreed.  Kids are annoying, animals are awesome.

----------


## Immortal

Kisa: Oh ok nvm that makes more sense than a butter knife LOL. My first hedgehog was between $40 and $60 over 10 years ago. My last one was about $150. 

Kutschy: Cute lol. I'm not sure if I want kids or not.. well if I did it'd just be ONE. There's reasons I do and many reasons I don't lol! I don't think Chris cares if we ever have one but if we did he'd be happy. They're like another full time job and you can't leave them home when they're little and go somewhere haha. Plus they are very expensive. I also have bipolar, OCD and panic disorder and mental illness runs in like every side of both our families (who's doesn't it?). I don't know if I'd want to have a child who ends up sick like myself, it's really not fun. I might want to stick with just animals, but I know one day I might regret not having a kid so I don't know! Not making that decision anytime soon, I'm only 23 lol. 

artes: LOL agreed.

----------


## lnaminneci

Lor,

Xerxes is Gorgeous!  His name is soo fitting , he does look like a Mystical Persian King.  Just Beautiful!
I have done dressage and jumping as well.  Quite alot of fun, but can be tedious to train.  It will be soo worth it in the end.  He will be a beautiful horse to watch in the ring.

A nice collection of animals you have too.  I bet there are no mice in your barn!   :Big Grin: 

~Lesley

----------


## Immortal

Thanks Lesley. Dressage is SO hard to train.. Simon, my first horse who is a tb just hates it and isn't any good at it at all. We tried to train for a few years and did a couple shows, always in last place.. When your horse never ever wants to round out and just stick his head up and canter in every corner no matter how much you train him, I think he just doesn't like it lol. He likes to jump but he isn't the best ever at it. He can do a couple feet well. He also has arthritis now so he's just ridden lightly. I don't have a lot of training in on Xerxes either. He was a trail horse so he doesn't know much. I've had him 2 years but we still havn't done that much training. I don't have a sand ring and I'm on clay, it only just dried up this year enough to work as of yesterday, so I lunged them. But now we're supposed to get a bunch of rain again! Can't wait for my sand ring lol.

----------


## Brit

> Kisa: Oh ok nvm that makes more sense than a butter knife LOL. My first hedgehog was between $40 and $60 over 10 years ago. My last one was about $150.


Well I'll definitely have to wait on that then. XD; But if I do get one some day you'll be the first to know!  :Big Grin:

----------


## artes

Kisa, I LOVE that little white frog on your picture.  I am seriously drooling into my keyboard.

----------


## Kutschy

have you had any tarantula escapes before?

----------


## Immortal

> have you had any tarantula escapes before?


Nope, not even the slings that are teeny tiny.

----------


## Brit

> Kisa, I LOVE that little white frog on your picture.  I am seriously drooling into my keyboard.


Thanks so much Artes!  :Big Grin:  I just picked those guys up two weeks ago, here's a link to the thread I started about them if you're interested. They're blue eyed morph of White's Tree Frogs. ^ ^

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-arrivals.html

And by the way, I have more pictures in my _Litoria caerulea_ album on my profile if you want some more peeks!  :Big Grin:  They're really beautiful frogs, and not just in the eyes. The green one goes a pretty grey-blue sometimes, and the orange one goes though different shades of peach and orange.

But anyway, sorry I hijacked your thread Lor, I couldn't help but talk about my new babies. ^ ^

----------


## Animalnstinct

Nice large family! Always nice to see other frog lover who are also interested in arachnids and various other animals.  :Smile:

----------


## Immortal

Thanks! I don't think there's any animal I am not interested in lol. Just fish flys.. ew ew ew.. (google them, gross!)

----------

